# renting car in Munich, drop off austria



## nerodog (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, we rented a car through Autoeurope and pick it up in Munich. I was reading that the Austria requirements are  a  reflective safety vest in the car and the toll sticker. My question, will the car in Munich be equipped.?Auto europe knows I am dropping off the car in Austria. I called them and was told the cars are equipped but I should check at the counter as well... do most cars in Germany have this stuff already or will I probably have to pick up a sticker when I cross the border ? Any thoughts ?? I plan to ask at the counter for a car with a sticker and the vest but wondered if anyone else experienced this. Just want to be prepared and not get any fines.  thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 1, 2008)

The safety equipment should be there.  The stickers often are, but that is a matter of luck as to whether a previous renter took it into Austria.  The rental company will not provide Austrian or Swiss autobahn stickers themselves.

The one time I rented in Munich for travel in Austria, I had a sticker in place, and I went through either AutoEurope or Europe by Car, although I don't remember which company on the ground the voucher was with.


----------



## Janie (Oct 1, 2008)

We've always had to buy the sticker at the border, but it's very simple to do that.  There is a little station like a convenience store right there where you pull over and run in to buy it.

This is the first time I've heard about a requirement for a vest.


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 1, 2008)

German cars are also required to have the whole little "safety kit" in the trunk of the car......orange triangle, flares, orange safety vest, the works!  We were just in Germany (and travelled into Austria 3 times) this past August.  I went into a gas station to get coffee and I guess I took a loooong time (it was an odd Tassimo type machine I had to use, 4 little old men who spoke no English were cheerfully assisting me and having a good laugh at my absolute idiocy) and when I came out my kids were laughing in the back seat and my husband was sitting in the driver's seat, wearing the bright orange safety vest!  Everyone driving by was looooooking at him.  

Our car (also rented in Munich) also had the Austrian autobahn sticker on it.  I actually took a photo of it on my camera and then asked the desk clerk at our timeshare the first morning "Is this the Austrian autobahn sticker?!" and showed him the photo on my camera.  It was!  But they are easy to get.  As noted before, they are available at major border crossings (like on the autobahn between Munich and Salzburg) and also available at any gas station near the autobahn in Austria.


----------



## KforKitty (Oct 1, 2008)

It would be just luck if you were given a car with a sticker in place and you should be prepared to purchase it yourself at the border crossing.  Its very simple.  A safety kit will be available in the car.

Kitty


----------



## nerodog (Oct 1, 2008)

*many thanks for prompt responses!!*

thanks everyone for  your help.. I feel much  better and the safety vest thing was on the austria website for drivers...  www.austria.info. thanks again !!:whoopie:


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, I guess I should have said that I found my husband wearing the orange safety vest because there is one in EVERY car in Germany....including rentals. So yours will come equipped with the safety kit.  So if you also want to make a highway fashion statement, just open the trunk of your car!


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 2, 2008)

You could buy a BMW in Munich and drop it off when you are done at several places including Vienna. ~7% off the price and all shipping back to the states etc. is included. 

I got my last one that way and it was a blast!:whoopie: 

Cheers


----------



## Rmelnyk (Oct 29, 2008)

Rented a car in Munchen for about 10 days and traveled to Switzerland.  I heared no conversations about tags and vests, either from rental agency or border control.  Drove thru each way no problemo
R


----------

